# Tairyo rod and good braid??



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has used or currently uses the tairyo branded rods in particular the megaspeed or the nanospeed and what people think about them?

Second subject. What is a good braid to use under 10lb looking at like 6-8lb price isn't really an issue with re braid just want some advice with it.

Cheers Munro


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

For the price of a Tairyo you could probably build your own quality rod, or if like me you lack the skills you might be able to buy some thing decent from Japan. I like to oigle at this shop http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/defa ... f6abf3499/

Not sure of braid, Breambo forum seem to like Daiwa TD-Sensor Tournament Braid.
Last stuff I bought was UNITIKA, which is s good as any I've used.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Going to grab Sunline Super PE in 10lb this week to fish over Pflueger Trion 3-6kg I just ordered. Not tried it before but been around a while, not too dear and gets pretty good reviews.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I've heard a few good things about the sunline braid. I was in my local tackleworld and the bloke there showed me 20lb braid by a Japanese company. The feeling of that braid compared to fins 10lb. The Japanese one was soo much thinner and smoother than the fins it was unbelievable ay.

And yeah I hadn't heard to much of the tairo rods but they don't look that bad for the money really.


----------



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

Power Pro is the best


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

Just switched all my rods from PowerPro to Sunline Super PE. Was a great decision, smoother and thinner.

I've go a Tairyo BC rod. It's a great product at a good price. Feels nice in the hand and loads up well.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah going to have a feel of both the sunline and power pro braids this week.

@Dirty- so you like/rate the tairyo rods? Because they don't look to bad just havnt been able to find any reviews or anythin so yeah much appreciated.


----------



## fishcq (Oct 2, 2011)

have a tairyo rod nanospeed and used it first time this weekend.. got a little ci4 2500 stradic on it with powerpro and i love it.


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.bassfishingaddicts.com/2012/ ... o-use.html

If it counts for anything, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ya.

i bought a 2 piece 7 foot Meagaspeed from a local tackle shop around the New Year. At the time i was keen on the lightness and stiffer action...but would have preferred the nanospeed. I matched an Okuma Trio 20 with 4lb Power Pro to it . From the yak i found that the handle length was a little longer than i prefer, but this is not a real issue. Simply a matter of preference and custom.

My preferred line is probably Castaway. At 10lb rated bs and the thin diameter it is in deed a great line. i have used daiwa tournament in 8lb and very much liked it, but found that i got numerous wind knots. Now that has nothing to do with the strength of breeze! I'm speaking of my sloppy line management and Pavlovian reliance on an auto bail arm closure after a slight turn of the handle. w-i-n-d. Both Castaway and Daiwa are 8 strand braids, Very sexy! i have no doubt that there are several other brands of equal standard to which i look forward to experimenting with in the near future.

But with a 1000 Ci4 and Castaway I look forward to some fun, longevity and smooth running thru the guides!


----------

